# Shoveler Needed In Davison, Mi



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

I am looking for a shoveler to do sidewalks and salt. Must have reliable transportation,cellphone, and must be available 24Hrs. Wages based on experience. Would like to find someone to carry over to lawncare Spring 07' Call or E-mail at (810)348-6268 or [email protected]


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Alright we had our first plowable event today, and it sucked, not alot of snow, but just breaking in my schedule for the first time was interesting. I need HELP anybody want to plow or shovel let me know!!! Please THANKS, MIKE


----------



## JCplowboy (Dec 9, 2005)

I am available,and live in Lapeer. F350 PSD Superduty 8.2 Boss V. IM me or send me your cell #. 
Thanks,
JC


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Im actually looking for a shoveler on all events, and a sub on anything over 8 inches,which rarely happens anymore here. If your willing to just shovel my # (810) 348-6268 or if you know anyone in the area that wants to shovel let me know.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

POSITION HAS BEEN FILLED, THANKS PLOWSITE:waving:


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Alright, Now i am looking for another worker for winter, That will carry over into this years summer season if it works out. Need someone ASAP.
Let me know. Thanks Mike


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Mike, did you ever find a guy?


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

For shoveling YES, But I'm going to hire 3 more workers in the spring. So if you know anyone, You know where to find me.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Snowman19;356523 said:


> For shoveling YES, But I'm going to hire 3 more workers in the spring. So if you know anyone, You know where to find me.


Oh yeah..Man that stupid place did not send your Tir-4 back yet. Here is his # if you wanna call and harass him. 516-582-4247 his names Mike

I emailed him and he said he was waiting to get it back from the manufacturer but that was like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Man, Im going to go the whole winter with out that thing. I will probably get it in the Spring!!! 

Hey when are you heading out Tonight? It looks like it stopped snowing. I think i'm Going out when my help gets here Like 1ish


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Snowman19;356531 said:


> Man, Im going to go the whole winter with out that thing. I will probably get it in the Spring!!!
> 
> Hey when are you heading out Tonight? It looks like it stopped snowing. I think i'm Going out when my help gets here Like 1ish


We ended up going @ 1:00

We plowed all of our 1" accounts that do not get salted and then we just salted the rest. Last night was a long night.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Yeah i know, It was definately long. Anything that could go wrong did go wrong for us.
We've had a problem with the garbage company saying that they can't pickup the dumpsters, Because its too icy!!!


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Snowman19;356828 said:


> Yeah i know, It was definately long. Anything that could go wrong did go wrong for us.
> We've had a problem with the garbage company saying that they can't pickup the dumpsters, Because its too icy!!!


That only means one thing 

Yeah I hate these partial runs. It is so much easier when we just do everything. We can do a full plow and salt run probably faster then we can partial pushes/full salts. To much confusion.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Man, I know what you mean by these Half runs, They definatley suck!!

Atleast we get some salt events in there!!


----------

